# iPod charging/identification/software troubles



## hurr (Mar 9, 2009)

Hey guys!

Got a bunch of iPod problems here that I don't really know what to do with.
The whole thing started with me accidentally pushing a wrong button on my last.fm client ("Clear user associations") after which iTunes stopped recognising the iPod.
Fine, I figured, i don't use iTunes too much either (it's awfully slow) and just tried to eject it using MediaMonkey, SharePod, WinAmp and foobar2000. The all claimed that the iPod was in use by some other program. I couldn't find any program or process doing anything with it, but I let it wait a while and then tried ejecting again. It still said the same thing so I just pulled the plug.
I guess that was a stupid thing to do, but now the iPod software stopped recognising the music on it. Fine with videos and pictures, but not a single audio file. The menu just went "All artists" -> "All albums" -> "All tracks", but not a single track to show.
I replugged it and iTunes still didn't recognize it. MediaMonkey did and also found all the files on it. They also show in the "iPod_control" folder. Now, my plan (after some scrutiny) was to copy all the necessary files to an HDD and then restart the iPod.
However, a new problem has come 'bout: when connected to the computer, it first gives the "extremely low battery" sign, then after a while, goes to disc mode to only after a very short time go back to that "extremely low battery" thing... I haven't unplugged it for over 24 hours and I've been at the computer for an hour now, it's gone back and forward like that twice within the hour.

Anyone have an idea what to do?

I have a 5G 80GB iPod classic. Running on WinXP SP2.

I ******* hate iTunes (on Windows at least)....


----------



## lafife (Mar 11, 2009)

This is where mine is stuck too. Even using the wall mount quick charge does nothing.


----------



## hurr (Mar 9, 2009)

Just out of curiosity, because I haven't really gotten anywhere with mine: same model/generation?


----------



## Prezzy (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi hurr, 

Have you tried restarting your ipod ?? Sounds as if the actual ipod has crashed. I think if you hold the middle button & either the menu or play button down at the same time it restarts your ipod. Once you have did that try plugging it into your pc, (windows might install the device again) if you manage to get this far & itunes picks your ipod up again I would probably do a restore to factory settings via itunes (think it's on the first page when you click on the ipod icon on itunes). This will re-install the ipod software but also wipe it so make sure all your music is saved on your pc. You could take a backup of what's on your ipod though when I have needed to do this I just drag & drop everything I have saved on itunes (pc) back into my ipod just in case any of the music files have been corrupted on your ipod. 

Hope this helps. 

Cheers


----------



## hurr (Mar 9, 2009)

Yeah I've restarted it. Many times. Doesn't help.
Right now I can barely even do anything because. After it's gained enough battery power to go to disc mode, it'll go straight empty again (when unplugged even) in a matter of a few minutes.


----------



## Prezzy (Feb 23, 2009)

Have you tried uninstalling itunes & the ipod software then re-installing it ?? 

Also make sure that the ipod service is running in the back ground !! If you go to run then type msconfig.exe then go to services & make sure the iPod Service is running. 

Another way to check if its running is click control panel>admin tools>services
then make sure the iPod service is running, if it is running you can restart it from here as well !!!


----------



## lafife (Mar 11, 2009)

hurr said:


> Yeah I've restarted it. Many times. Doesn't help.
> Right now I can barely even do anything because. After it's gained enough battery power to go to disc mode, it'll go straight empty again (when unplugged even) in a matter of a few minutes.


Same here. Same problem again.
And to answer your first question...mine is a 4th generation. 20GB HP MP102


----------



## hurr (Mar 9, 2009)

Prezzy said:


> Have you tried uninstalling itunes & the ipod software then re-installing it ??
> 
> Also make sure that the ipod service is running in the back ground !!!!



Yeah it's running.

I haven't reinstalled iTunes yet, but I can't really see what good it would do if the iPod doesn't even charge properly.


----------



## Prezzy (Feb 23, 2009)

hurr said:


> Yeah it's running.
> 
> I haven't reinstalled iTunes yet, but I can't really see what good it would do if the iPod doesn't even charge properly.


Re-installing it will give it a fresh install just incase it has become corrupted or is not working correctly on your pc, also re-installing the driver software for the actually ipod would help just incase the drivers have become unstable in anyway !!! If the drivers aren't working your ipod will not charge through your pc !!!! 

Also as a thought have you tried a different ipod firewire cable ?? This is the cable that goes into the ipod & the usb port on your computer !! If that's broke then the ipod will not charge either !!

If you try the following steps : - 

1. Uninstall itunes & the ipod drivers 
2. Re-install itunes with the latest itunes software (get it from apples website) 
3. Plug your ipod into the usb with the firewire cable (windows will automatically detect the driver software) 
4. Once installed hopefully itunes will pick up your ipod, then restory your ipod to factory settings
5. Install up-to-date ipod software. Itunes will detect new software for it if there is an up-to-date software for your ipod
6. Ipod should now work correctly & charge as normal 

If any of the above does not work or the ipod is still not charging then try a different ipod firewire cable, if you don't have a spare one borrow one off of a friend just to see if it is the cable or not. 

I would always use itunes with your ipod as that software is built for ipods !! Any third party software can & will coz problems !!!

If all this does not work & your ipod is still not charging then it is possible that the battery in your ipod is foocked !! If it's still under warrenty I would take it into your nearest itune store !! If it's not under warrenty then you will most definately have to buy a new battery & pay for it to get fixed but hopefully fingers crossed that is not the case !!!


----------

